# Mysterious Illness



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

One of my father-in-laws dogs is a female Rottie/Pittie mix named Weiler (cause she is only part Rottweiler), around 8 - 9 years old. Around 5 or 6 years ago, she developed a mysterious illness, almost like a failure to thrive condition. She barely ate, couldn't keep much food down, had the runs, etc.. She appeared to be very depressed and sick. Another symptom is her mouth, she acts like it hurts, cries if she shuts it too hard. as quickly as she got sick after a few days. We went to a lot of vets, but no one could figure out what was wrong with her. Eventually one vet thought it had to do with her uterus, but I don't remember exactly what, and Gene no longer has the records. I advised Gene to let him spay her, he did, but the uterus, etc was healthy! To this day, every once in a while it comes back, the vets will put her on antibiotics, eventually it clears up, but it's very hard on her, harder each time as she is gettting older.

I asked the vets to do a thourough exam of her mouth, jaws and throat when they put her under, but they were very dismissive of the idea that this is related to her head. When she was a puppy she lived in Mexico. She was hit by a car, and although she was taken to a vet down there, he really ****ed up her leg. Gene had the leg re-broken and surgically repaired when she came to live with him. I wonder if somehow something happened to her jaw in that accident that is causing this? 

It's coming back. I heard her cry a few times today, so I know we are headed back down this damn road again. Has anyone had any experience with something like this?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

What about some immune related menegitis of some type? Did they ever try steroids or only antibiotics?

I hate mystery crap:evil:


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

I lost my 6 Y.O. Rottie to Masticatory Muscle Myositis, an auto immune disease which caused the dog not to want to eat, severe pain in the mouth, inability to open the mouth wide, and a general malaise. This progressed to severe muscle wasting most pronounced in the head.

Some of your dog's symptoms sound the same, but not all of them, so I won't take up a lot of time going into detail. If you would like more of my first hand information, just let me know. I can even share pictures of his rapid deterioration.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes, I would appreciate the info, thanks Eric. In the meantime, I will google MMM.
Jennifer: I can't remember for sure, but I don't think they put her on steroids.


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a link http://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/191354/page/0/fpart/1

Let me know if I can be of further help


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What blood work has been done and what results were at all out of the ordinary?

For example, how about C-reactive protein?

The diarrhea/upset stomach were definitely connected to the sore mouth? (I imagine that was the symptom that Eric was looking askance at for Masticatory Muscle Myositis ...)

How long do the episodes last? Does she lose weight?

No Prednisone has been given? 

I ask all this only because the vet med books I have work best by symptom.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric Eschmann said:


> I lost my 6 Y.O. Rottie to Masticatory Muscle Myositis, an auto immune disease which caused the dog not to want to eat, severe pain in the mouth, inability to open the mouth wide, and a general malaise. This progressed to severe muscle wasting most pronounced in the head.
> 
> Some of your dog's symptoms sound the same, but not all of them, so I won't take up a lot of time going into detail. If you would like more of my first hand information, just let me know. I can even share pictures of his rapid deterioration.


Oh, yes, Eric, I remember that thread.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Eric thank you very much for the link. I know it's probably painful to remember what you and your dog went through, especially considering the outcome. I really appreciate your help, I will be printing the Leerburg thread, as well as this one to take to the vet, so that all the possibilities mentioned can be addressed this time, but from what I have just read after googling, I think this is probably what we are dealing with.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> ... from what I have just read after googling, I think this is probably what we are dealing with.


I hope not. Please let us know what happens, Sue.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Connie, I missed your first post! A lot of blood work was done, but I don't have the results because Gene tossed all the paper work. I could go back to the same hospital/specialists, but I am reluctant to since after reading all this stuff I think they should have at least ruled this MMM out, it's not a rare condition. Interstingly enough, early on with this problem one vet said he thought it was auto immune related but then he retired and his theory was never developed or considered. 

No pred has been given and yes, she loses weight.

When we were going to the specialists, they implied they felt the mouth pain was incidental and unrelated.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> ... When we were going to the specialists, they implied they felt the mouth pain was incidental and unrelated.


This is the odd part, because even though certain breeds like GSDs and retrievers are more vulnerable (I read), masticatory muscle myositis seems to occur in all breeds.

Why it was not considered seems inexplicable. Unless, as Eric mentioned, the odd symptoms (diarrhea, etc.) made it seem unlikely ... ?


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

FWIW, my vet initially thought the mouth pain was due to a fractured tooth, which led to inability to eat comfortably. The first indication I had of the problem was the dog no longer wanting to take a full mouth, hard bite on the sleeve. The thing that got me to take him to the vet was the scream he made, yes it was a scream unlike any welp I have ever heard, when he opened wide for a tennis ball that had been thrown his way.

The vet did find a fractured tooth on the side that was more painful, but even after the tooth was extracted the dog continued to deteriorate.

My vet told me he sees MMM about once to twice a year and has never seen it progress as quickly as it did in my dog.

I wish you the best


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Susan, PM sent.


----------

